# Suche billigen Temperatursensor für Hausautomation



## Toddy80 (22 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand einen guten Vorschlag was einen billigen Themperatursensor betrifft?
Es muss ein Widerstandssensor sein. Ich kann mit meiner Steuerung direkt Widerstände von 0-5kOhm messen (Beckhoff KL3202). Es würde mir ein einfaches elektronisches Bauteil auch reichen, da ich ihn in meine Brandmelder einbauen (denn sieht man davon nix mehr). 
Dachte eigentlich, dass man so ein Bauteil für ein paar Cent kaufen kann - damit lag ich glaub ich aber falsch, oder?

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## edison (23 Mai 2008)

Such mal bei Conrad nach PT1000, winzig klein - kosten ,glaub ich 1,40€/stck


----------



## TommyG (23 Mai 2008)

Hi,

0- 5kOhm, das schreit nach einem PTC/ NTC mit 4,7k oder 2,2k Nennwert

Der PT100 dürfte imho knapp sein, ein Pt 1000 ist da schon eher was, Prob könnte die Speisespannung/ der Meßstrom werden, wenn der so groß ist, das das Meßglied erwärmt wird.

Was hat die Karte denn als Innenwiderstand angegeben?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## mariob (23 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
naja, nicht ganz uninteressant ist die Auflösung der Karte bei Betrieb mit PT1000/100, das sollte man schonmal durchrechnen, ohne das ich was von der Beckhoff weiß.

Mario


----------



## cth (23 Mai 2008)

Nimm Dir den PT 1000, denn habe ich auch bei mir mit der Beckhoffklemme 3202 verbaut, geht super gut.
Zu kaufen am günstigsten über Ebay.

Je nach Einbauort oder -lage der PTs eine Temperatutkorrektur durchführen. 

Gruß Christian


----------

